# 1986 Schwinn Peloton    Smokin!!!!



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 20, 2021)

This popped up a couple weeks ago local and I knew you did not see very many of them around. Looking into it they seem even more uncommon than I thought. I shoot the seller an offer. Seller says “ sorry no”  I raise my offer and seller says “sorry no”  but did come down a little. I decide I should at least go take a look. Was disappointed when I pulled up. Looked drab and dingy with the white looking beige. The beige was explained when I got close to it and it smelled like an ashtray. Nicotine ugh! Only a few parts had been changed which is a positive on bikes like this. Hoping I could get the nicotine off I bought it. I told my wife as I loaded it this one will be a challenge and I was right.



This was after the Paramount the top bike for Schwinn in 1986. Lots of nice components. Seller bought it new here in town. Badge show Feb 21 1986.    Quite happy with how it turned out. The bar tape and tires really make it pop. I do like white bikes


----------



## juvela (Jul 20, 2021)

-----

most handsome

thank you for posting

did the caramel coating come off easily or was it tough sledding?

am thinking that date would make it a Greenville product; is that correct?

---

once purchased an old fashioned stainless framed aquarium at me local junque yard

the frame exhibited a perfectly uniform caramel colour had never seen on a stainless framed aquarium before (been in the hobby a looooog time)

clerk explained it had come out the house of a heavy smoker and all the items had this caramel coloured coating  😱


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 20, 2021)

Sweet, very nice score!


----------



## dave429 (Jul 20, 2021)

That cleaned up great! What’s the frame size? 23”? What brand of bar tape did you use?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 20, 2021)

The nicotine most definitely did not come off easy.   It's a 22" frame. (they offered them in 1" increments from 19" to 25")  The bar tape was a concern because I did not think solid white would look right.  Needed the kind of white pearl tape that Schwinn originally used.  Could find nothing on the internet.  Then thought to check my box of bar tape and blam I had some Benotto tape that was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> most handsome
> 
> ...











Super smokin piece Bob! I've only seen a half handful of those. I'm thinking a Cabe member Desiree picked up one of these quite a few years ago.


----------



## PfishB (Jul 21, 2021)

Very nice, cleaned up beautifully.  I have the '85 model, completely original other than consumables, it's one of only two bikes I run with tubulars.  The National/Panasonic-made bikes with SL/SLP tubing are fantastic riders.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 23, 2021)

Talking to a buddy who worked at a Schwinn store during this time he had a couple of interesting remembrances.  He said they only sold a few of these but people HATED the glue on tires.   Every one they sold they had to pull the hubs and relace them into clincher rims to get the sale.

Maybe why we don't see a lot is because of the tires and also he said the big tube aluminum Cannondales were trouncing everything at that time. 

Does anybody have a 86 Schwinn price list?  I'd be curious to know what the retail price was on the Peloton.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 24, 2021)

Very classy looking. I love the look of white bikes too. The older thin white bar tape looks better IMO than the new thicker stuff. Here are two of my white bikes. Tim


----------



## Tim s (May 11, 2022)

I bought this Peloton at Memory Lane a week ago. It has the tubular tires, correct seat and original bar tape based on the pictures on line. I haven’t ever worked with tubulars and it is not something I want to mess with. The local bike store wants $80 dollars labor each wheel to put them on so I will save the wheel set and put some nice clinchers on instead. I don’t think this bike has been used much. There is still some clear plastic on the headbadge. Looking forward to riding it soon. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Jun 4, 2022)

The new wheel set came in so I put some new tires and tubes on it and went for a ride. This bike rides great, could not be happier. Tim


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 5, 2022)

Saw that one Tim, glad you were the one to snag it!!!   Looks great!!


----------



## Tim s (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks Bob. Tim


----------

